# Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)



## Lucius (29. April 2015)

Hy in die Runde,...

Habe lange überlegt und mir heute das Dragonfly4Pro bestellt....
Bis jetzt hab Ich den Geber von meinem Humminbird 718 an meinem Minn Kota-E.Motor fest montiert.
Das würde Ich gerne weiterhin so machen wollen und hab gesehen das es eine spezielle Befestigung für den Dragonfly-Geber gibt um ihn an einen E-Motor zu montieren.


http://lepper-marine.de/shop/de/nav...olKsYmAMW5MMTbEEbgJz24Ryqs8lKydAQIaAjdg8P8HAQ


Nun die Frage:

Benutzt das jemand, oder hat jemand eine Alternative!?
Das Teil ist ziemlich teuer mit ca.. 130 € 

Meinen alten Geber hab Ich bis jetzt mit dem Heckhalter und 2 großen Schlauchschellen zuverlässig montiert am Motor,...geht das auch mit dem Dragonfly-Geber, der ist ja größer bzw. länger...!?

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## forest27 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Oh ja 130€ für eine Halterung finde ich auch sehr teuer und suche da noch eine Lösung .


----------



## Angler9999 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Ne Geberstange kostet ab 20€. Selbstgebaut deutlich drunter.
Mir reicht meine selbstgebaute Halterung aus Alu.


----------



## allegoric (30. April 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Wenn du jetzt noch eine Anleitung schreibst, wie du die Konstruktion gemacht hast, wäre ihm noch mehr  geholfen #6


----------



## Lucius (30. April 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

An eine Geberstange habe Ich auch schon gedacht, aber Ich will eigentlich das geschleppe minimieren, da es bei uns am See recht steil zu den Bootssteegen geht und es recht anstrengend ist, da sein Zeug rauf und runter zu schleppen.

Ich hätte halt gerne den Geber fest am Motor, damit Ich im Grunde nur "ein" Kabel vom Motor zu meiner Batterie und dem Sonar habe.

Ich hab meine Bootsbatterie in einer Tackletasche mit dem Echolot zusammen , sowie die Tackleboxen die Ich auf dem Boot brauch.

Ich kann so mir die Batterie über die Schulter hängen (11Kg) , in der einen Hand die Ruten und den Kescher und in der anderen den Motor und hab so alles was ich brauch auf einmal unten am Boot - bin zu Faul zum laufen,zugegebenermaßen...|supergri:g:m


----------



## Lucius (30. April 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

@forest:

Wie bist du denn mit dem Dragonfly zufrieden, welches hast du?


----------



## Angler9999 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

http://bit.ly/1bidVee

Das sollte helfen...


11 Kg die Batterie, wieviel Ah hat die denn? Du hast bestimmt so ne ultramoderne...
Meine Batterie wiegt ~35 Kg


----------



## Lucius (30. April 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

90 Ah, ist ne LiFeYPO-Batterie, nicht billig - aber bei jedem Mal tragen stell ich fest das Ich nicht einen Euro bereue....#6

Mein Kumpel hat sich auch ne Geberstange selbstgebaut, aber das wollte Ich ja wie gesagt vermeiden.......


----------



## Taxidermist (30. April 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Wenn du einen Kahn fährst wo ein Saugnapf dran hält, geht es auch so:

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelboote/geberstangeeigenbau/echolotgeberstangeeigenbau.html

Jürgen


----------



## Angler9999 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*



Lucius schrieb:


> 90 Ah, ist ne LiFeYPO-Batterie, nicht billig - aber bei jedem Mal tragen stell ich fest das Ich nicht einen Euro bereue....#6
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## forest27 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

@Lucius  ich dabe das Dragonfly 4 Pro erst die Tage bestellt und warte noch auf den Postboten . Ich kann dir leider noch gar nichts darüber sagen !


----------



## Lucius (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Meins kommt morgen #6|supergri:q:vik:|jump:


----------



## forest27 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Hat schon jemand eine günstige Lösung für den Trolling Motor halter ?


----------



## Lucius (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Scheint nicht so, ausser den Geberstangen und Saugnapf-Ideen....

Das schräge ist, ein weiterer Geber kostet "nur" 109€....

Da könnte Ich mir ja günstiger einen zweiten Geber kaufen und den als Festmontage am Boot lassen (liegt halt immer im Wasser am Steeg) und den anderen Geber zuhause bhalten mit einer Geberstange, wenn ich mal mit einem Mietboot unterwegs bin, ......


----------



## forest27 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Ja das ist kaum zu glauben , dass ein neuer Geber günstiger ist als eine Halterung !


----------



## forest27 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

@lucius   ist dein Echo bei dir angekommen ? Wie bist du auf den ersten Blick zu Frieden ? Funktioniert bei dir die app ohne Probleme ?


----------



## Lucius (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Ja, mach einen guten Eindruck!

Sehr bedienerfreundlich, das Display schreit dich förmlich an,so hell ist das.
Montage auch recht simpel.....

Bin mal auf den ersten Einsatz morgen gespannt, hoffe das Wetter spielt mit....


----------



## Lucius (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Das mit dem App hab Ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert, weil ich gar nicht weiß was mir das bringen soll......Ich hab nur´n IPhone 4S, ....... bei nem IPad mit dem größeren Display wäre das für mich noch ganz interessant, aber dafür noch zusätzlich ein IPad mitschleppen!?


----------



## Lucius (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

War heute auf einer kurzen Testrunde draussen....

Das sind zu meinem Humminbird 718 schon wirklich Welten.

Unser See hat jetzt nicht wirklich viel zu bieten an aussergewöhnlicher  Struktur, aber die Darstellung des Bodens ist mit Downvision schon echt  beeindruckend!

 Spannend ist die Splitscreenansicht mit Sonar/Downvision,  aber da kommt der kleine Screen recht schnell an die Grenze und man  muss oft den Tiefenbereich anpassen....da könnte Ich mir ein iPad  nebendran gut vorstellen......

Auf dem Sonar sind Fische sehr gut zu sehen und auf dem DV ist der Boden extrem klar.....

Sehr hell und gut sichtbar ist das Display auch....

GPS/Charts ist auch ziemlich simpel zu bedienen, nur ohne die  entsprechende Karte wie Navionics Gold fährt man bei unserem See wohl  nur auf "Gelb" herum.....


Also Ich hab erstmal einen sehr guten Eindruck und bei der Menge an  Funktionen zu dem Preis muss halt an der Displaygröße gespart werden...:m


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Mach mal bitte ein Foto vom Geber.
 Ich habe früher einen 2.Geber auch an meinem E-Motor befestigt und zwar mit 2/3 Kabelbindern. Hat super gehalten und man musste nicht viel schleppen.


----------



## Lucius (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Das hatte Ich mit meinem Dual-Geber vom Humminbird auch so gemacht, aber der Geber ist zu lang mit fast 22cm....der passt nicht zwischen die Finne und dem Rotor....


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Dann würde er auch nicht mit dem Adapter geschützt sein. 
Eventuell an der Seite montieren.


----------



## Lucius (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

So wie dieser Adapter aussieht, ist er wohl "eingebettet" in dieser Metallhalterung - aber das ist vom Preis her zu teuer....


----------



## forest27 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Mein Dragonfly ist heute auch angekommen ! Hier mit Tablet neben an über die App !


----------



## Lucius (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Auf der App zeigt er aber was anderes an als auf demGerät?

Also zumindest ist es in der App in Feet statt in Meter,oder?

Ist aber schon Fett so.....#6

Dummerweise hab ich meiner Freundin ein neues (gebrauchtes iPad) versprochen und ihr altes kann leider das IOS7 nicht....:-(

Die wird mich steinigen wenn Ich ihr iPad immer mit auf´s Boot nehmen würde...


----------



## forest27 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Die Einstellungen an der App kannst du getrennt vom Echolot einstellen ! Also Tiefenangabe , Temperatur usw. in anderen Einheiten . Genu so kann ich die Darstellung getrennt vom Echo einstellen also bidl übereinander oder nebeneinander , die Zoomen kann ich auch unabhängig vom Echolot und natürlich bild anhalten und Foto machen .


----------



## Lucius (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

cool,......das ist dann schon ziemlich geil mit nem zusätzlichen iPad......:m


----------



## Peacemaker (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Wie funktioniert die App?funktioniert die bei jedem Dragonfly?

Gruß und Petri


----------



## forest27 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Bei den Dragonfly sind es die PRO Geräte oder das WIFI Gerät ohne Display . Wie es bei den Größeren ausschaut , kann ich dir nicht sagen !


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Das finde ich nun COOL.
Ein 4 Zoll Echolot kaufen, auf dem man nicht allzuviel sieht, 
( beim Bildschirm Split ist das etwas mehr als eine Kaugummibreite)
weil der Bildschirm so schön klein ist. 

Aber dann ein Ipad zusätzlich mitschleppen, 
weil das einen so schönen großen Bildschirm hat und auch " wassergeschützt " ist und sich auf dem Boot schnell und problemlos montieren lässt und dieses Teil so sonnenlichttauglich ist.

Da kommt so richtig Freude auf.


----------



## Lucius (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Na, was erwartest du von einem Gerät für 280€ !?

Das mit dem iPad ist´n nettes Gimmick, Ich persönlich werde dafür dennoch kein 2-3 mal so teures Gerät zusätzlich mit auf´s Boot nehmen....

Mir genügt der Screen......Downvision ist nett für´s Struktur suchen, aber das Sonar ist sowieso der Screen auf dem du die Fische siehst und den man die meiste Zeit brauch....


----------



## forest27 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Beispiel


----------



## allegoric (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly-Geber am Trolling Motor(Minn Kota)*

Das hat schon was, wenn man ein Kabinchen sein Eigen nennt. Leider gibt es zu wenig wasserdichte Geräte, die auch noch gut sind.


----------

